# Nano oil additive for my 1984 Rabbit GTI (225k miles on vehicle)



## ZGdubstro (Apr 16, 2009)

I was wondering if there are any products out there that could help prolong the engine life. There are no leaks and it runs good; but I noticed there are some nano technology oil additives out there that claim to work well on inline 4 cylinder engines. Any truth to these claims? Please advise..


----------

